# Which one to get



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My wife and I now have the house to our selves and I can afford to do things I always wanted to. The first and most important to me is to get my wife a jetted tub. She has never been in one before. What tub would you say is the ultimate jetted tub? Money is not too much of an issue. I just want to do something special for my wife.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hell, just get a hot tub bill. Be careful though, our hot tob created child number 2. Im dead serious. We gave it to my brother in law, and later on they had child number 3.:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hell, just get a hot tub bill. Be careful though, our hot tob created child number 2. Im dead serious. We gave it to my brother in law, and later on they had child number 3.:laughing:


Must be something in the water:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Bill said:


> Must be something in the water:laughing:


I hope they drained that water.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hell, just get a hot tub bill. Be careful though, our hot tob created child number 2. Im dead serious. We gave it to my brother in law, and later on they had child number 3.:laughing:


 It was nice of your brother in law to adopt your child......then they even had another one of their own....what a nice story:laughing::jester:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyways.....

We have installed a couple of those tubs with the air pumps on them. I am not sure of the manufacturer. Thay got a bunch of holes drilled in the bottom of the tub, and the action is supposed to be more theraputic than the "Jaccuzzi" type of tub.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Anyways.....
> 
> We have installed a couple of those tubs with the air pumps on them. I am not sure of the manufacturer. Thay got a bunch of holes drilled in the bottom of the tub, and the action is supposed to be more theraputic than the "Jaccuzzi" type of tub.


 Kohler makes one and the air pump can be remotely located away from the tub. They drain down,so they dont hold water that gets all funky waiting for your next bath.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Anyways.....
> 
> We have installed a couple of those tubs with the air pumps on them. I am not sure of the manufacturer. Thay got a bunch of holes drilled in the bottom of the tub, and the action is supposed to be more theraputic than the "Jaccuzzi" type of tub.


We just did one of those made by Aqua Glass, water would suck into those and get funky. The Kohler that TM is talking about sounds good.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This one does not need power to get it hot. :laughing:

http://www.*******-humor.com/files/picture/56902391.jpg


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Bill said:


> My wife and I now have the house to our selves and I can afford to do things I always wanted to. The first and most important to me is to get my wife a jetted tub. She has never been in one before. What tub would you say is the ultimate jetted tub? Money is not too much of an issue. I just want to do something special for my wife.


Questions to ask yourself before you buy a tub.

How big a tub do I want? ________
Do I want it for 1 or 2 persons or more? ______
The one I choose how many gallons of water does it hold?
Water weighs _______ lbs per gallon times number of gallons _______?
The weight of the people that will be in the tub ______?
The floor plan of the tub how many square feet will be resting on the floor ______?
Divide the weight including what the tub empty weighs by the sq feet. _____
Is my house designed to carry that weight per sq ft.?

Do I have enough hot water capacity to fill it and to maintain the heat.
maybe I should get one with a heater?

And lastly when I use the tub do I really want to dump that water down the drain when finished. 
Jeeze honey maybe we should look into a spa instead of a tub.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a hot tub that accomodates 6 people that I am almost willing to sell. It has built in heater and cost me out the yang yang to run it in the winter. Also has different colored lighting that will flash if you wish. We use it more in the summer months to cool off since we got rid of that obnoxious above ground swimming pool. I will snap a pic or two of it.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Couldn't get the whole thing in pic with my cell phone and the water is reflecting the roof trusses above. Boy do I need a digital camera :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Couldn't get the whole thing in pic with my cell phone and the water is reflecting the roof trusses above. Boy do I need a digital camera :yes:


Dayem now thats a luv tub...:laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

If money is not an issue, go with the outdoor spa. You will NEVER get the power from an indoor tub. My spa IS therapeutic, it's like a massage every time. Mrs. Plumb Time gave it to me for my 40th.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> If money is not an issue, go with the outdoor spa. You will NEVER get the power from an indoor tub. My spa IS therapeutic, it's like a massage every time. Mrs. Plumb Time gave it to me for my 40th.:thumbsup:


Yea. I get a lot of exercise in mine too.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Yea. I get a lot of exercise in mine too.:laughing:


TMI TMI :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Everyone is talking about a spa, I was referring to a jetted tub for the bathroom


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

spas get used more than a jetted tub bill. Hell, at least they do in my house.:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I have a hot tub that accomodates 6 people that I am almost willing to sell. It has built in heater and cost me out the yang yang to run it in the winter. Also has different colored lighting that will flash if you wish. We use it more in the summer months to cool off since we got rid of that obnoxious above ground swimming pool. I will snap a pic or two of it.




I dont need anymore kids.:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

We put in a jetted tub in our master bath when we remodeled 5 years ago. The new wore off in maybe a month. Now it's like a dust collector that takes up space in there. We NEVER use it anymore especially with a 7ft shower in there with 2 valves.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Anyways.....
> 
> We have installed a couple of those tubs with the air pumps on them. I am not sure of the manufacturer. Thay got a bunch of holes drilled in the bottom of the tub, and the action is supposed to be more theraputic than the "Jaccuzzi" type of tub.


 "Acryline" ultra bath. Pricey but well worth it.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

If she really wants one, then give her one. I know how that goes.

I try to ask most people that have one if they use it. I've never tracked the answers, but most people say it never gets used except to wash the dog.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> We put in a jetted tub in our master bath when we remodeled 5 years ago. The new wore off in maybe a month. Now it's like a dust collector that takes up space in there. We NEVER use it anymore especially with a 7ft shower in there with 2 valves.


Exact same thing over here Bill.Family member spent $20,000 bumping his tiny master bath with a $7,000 jetted tub,neck massage,foot massage,Disco lights
(I forget what the manufacture calls it),Blah,Blah.

Installed 2 years ago.Doesn't get used but once or twice after the first year.
Sure,when he first finished it everyone gave him the "Ata Boy",But that honeymoon soon ended after a few weeks.

These guys are absolutely correct to ask you to take a good hard look.

I like "Hydro Systems"


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We have an above ground Catalina spa in the back yard and a Kohler jetted tub in the master bath. Weather permitting, I use the outdoor spa regularly. The indoor tub I use a couple of times a year. In contrast, my wife uses the jetted tub nightly and the outdoor spa a couple of times a year. The only requirement my wife has for a jetted tub is it must have a TV within view, a telephone close by and a decent reading light in the ceiling.

Mark


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> We have an above ground Catalina spa in the back yard and a Kohler jetted tub in the master bath. Weather permitting, I use the outdoor spa regularly. The indoor tub I use a couple of times a year. In contrast, my wife uses the jetted tub nightly and the outdoor spa a couple of times a year. The only requirement my wife has for a jetted tub is it must have a TV within view, a telephone close by and a decent reading light in the ceiling.
> 
> Mark


What'd you do see a Tom Hanks movie and marry a chick with a periodic flipper


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> What'd you do see a Tom Hanks movie and marry a chick with a periodic flipper


You know Brenda when her RLS kicks up. Her choices are Hydrocodone or Hydrotherapy. Some nights it is a bunch of each.

Mark


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

My first house I installed an AKER whirlpool tub. Same story, used it a few times, than that was it. 

Went to use it one night, after we got home from the bar, , filled it, and when I turned the pump on , all kinds of black goo came a shooting out. What a mood killer. 

Whos got time to run a bleach solution through it, anyway.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My wife refuses to get in a shower. She always uses a tub. I believe it will be used quite a bit by her. Me? I prefer a shower myself.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Bill said:


> My wife refuses to get in a shower. She always uses a tub. I believe it will be used quite a bit by her. Me? I prefer a shower myself.


 Take her to a show room let her pick it out. How can you lose.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

those air tubs that TM was talking about with the little holes, The few I put it after the tub is drained about 10 minutes later a blower comes on and blows whatever left over water is in there out.


----------

